# Genetic Freak !?!



## BLACKMags (Jul 23, 2009)

I found out while I was in GP that I SUCK at shooting the pistol:doh:, I am left eye dominant and fire the M4 with left hand. For some reason when I shoot pistol with my left hand I can't hit anything. I tried shooting right handed and with my right eye but that was a no go. The pistol feels like I should hold it in my right hand....I am totally lost ! Anyone out there had any experience dealing with this ?


----------



## QC (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm not a great gun freak but I've always shot pistol with both eyes open.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 23, 2009)

Both eyes open, front sight to target, target should appear hazy.  Concentrate on front sight matched with rear sights. Follow through on trigger each and every shot.  That's enuf for now, I'm tired 

Also look for Todd Jarret videos.  There here somewhere. (search feature) 

Anybody wanna add more ?


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 26, 2009)

My Dad shoots right handed, but left eye dominant, and has no problems with it.
But, as most point out it's better to keep both eyes open...and the dominant eye will take over naturally.

My advice: just shoot with what's comfortable. If that happens to be right handed and left eye dominant, so be it.

I am finding that since I have been shooting with BOTH eyes open, my "dominance" is changing to more of the left eye, after a lifetime of right eye dominance.
I have looked into this and found that it's NOT UNCOMMON as we age.
Almost like we "wear it out" (the dominant eye) and it's forced to change in later years.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 27, 2009)

Also, if you're shooting around a barricade with your right hand, you will want to use your right eye..so as not to expose your whole face. That may require you to close your left (dominant) eye for that short amount of time.

But, as I said my Dad shoots right hand/left eye and has had NO PROBLEMS with it.
He just has to turn his head slightly.

It's comical as hell watching him shoot his Rem700 rifle that way(right handed/left eye)...as he puts the side of his nose (rather than his cheek) on the buttstock. But it works.

With a pistol, he only turns his head (just slightly) and lines up his right handed pistol with his left eye. No problems. It's whatever works for you, Bro.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't know about how your eye is affecting things, but try shooting at this chart to identify (and hopefully correct) one of the possible fundamental errors:  http://www.is-lan.com/challenge/images/Pistol-Correction.pdf


----------



## BLACKMags (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys ! I will be going to the range this weekend again to see if I can get it right. I ll will definitely try the chart saint and try to correct the deficiencies.


----------



## CBTech (Jul 27, 2009)

Just close your eyes when you pull the trigger.


----------



## BLACKMags (Jul 27, 2009)

Maybe I need to take lessons from this guy.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 27, 2009)

BLACKMags said:


> Maybe I need to take lessons from this guy.



Here's a great first hand video with Todd Jarret explaining the proper grip and stance and sight alighnment. 


HERE: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysa50-plo48[/ame]


----------



## JBS (Jul 28, 2009)

As has already been said above, go back to the *principles*.  Bottom line, anyone can shoot a pistol well, if they have decent (correctable) vision, if they have normal mobility and range of motion with their hands and shoulders, and if they are willing to put the time and effort into developing proficiency in it.

I shoot pistols 1 or 2 times a week, almost every week, and while I am at the range I am amazed at the diversity of people there that can shoot relatively well.


----------

